# Sticky Cafe



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

is there any chance all the stickies could be put in a sub forum alongside the Shesha cafe

they don't half clutter up the home page


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Not possible and yes I agree with you, I did do a big clean up a couple of months ago and transferred alot of posts into one sticky only to have someone complain that I had posted his post in the sticky and took the credit for it lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s I will pass your suggestion on


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry not possible


----------

